# My First Windshield Wiper Prop: HELP!



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I am planning to buy the power pack from Monster Guts which comes with everything I need for a windshield wiper prop. I plan on building this : http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/bmleer.html

I need some tips and just help so I appreciate any input I can get!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, I seem to have a vested interest in this topic, so let's see. Skeletonowl, those directions seem pretty straight forward. What tips/help are you looking for specifically?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm not sure i'm just kinda spooked cause i haven't done anything like this before is there anything I should know?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

SO, make sure you have all of your parts/tools together and just take your time, follow the directions but don't be afraid to make the prop your own, sometimes "happy accidents" give the prop a little something extra. 
Some words of wisdom I once read on this board: "Most people wouldn't even attempt a project like this, so you won't believe how impressed they'll be..."
BTW, I'd really like to build a leering ghoul myself this year, BA, can I run the wiper motor off a car battery? I really need the amps for all my other gear.


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Skeletonowl-
I was there when Jeff Baird of my-mania led the seminar last year for the Rocky Mountain Haunters on this prop. Once you feel comfortable powering a wiper motor (and that is pretty simple with pc power supplies, wal-warts, car/tractor batteries or chargers) the rest of the prop was a breeze. 

One suggestion I would make is first power the wiper motor at a lower voltage so it goes slow. If there are any binding problems, it is much easier to catch and fix at a slow speed. Also, at slow speed you could even move the motor about on the base to get the placement just right.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Skeletonowl,

Don't be afraid to dive into unknown waters. Everybody on this forum started out building their first prop at one time or another. Of course, haste makes waste, so don't just rush into it and risk damage and injury. But this looks to be a good introduction into wiper motor operations for you. 

Kevin, yes, the wiper motor can be run off a car battery.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks for the help guys

But what's a wal wart? And whats the easiest way to power it?


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

A wal wart is a type of AC plug. It is a box style, with the two AC prongs extending from it to plug into the wall outlet. A perfect example of a wal wart is the cord used to charge most cell phones.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

this is too funny . im doin one of these props myself this year-- im using a wiper motor/power supply combo from monsterguts- very easy, now im looking at what else to make with this combo


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

I had a question about this too, are these just like reindeer motors, but more powerful?


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Both types of motors are useful to haunters.

The reindeer motor is convenient as it runs off straight household current and has low rpm's.

The wiper motor has greater torque and tends to be easier to adjust the rpm's by varying the dc voltage put in.

Because of the torque issue, I will normally use a wiper motor over a reindeer motor.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Too many of my how-to's are thrown together with the intent of refining them later, but never getting around to it. Feel free to email me if I didn't make something clear.
jeff.a.baird(AT)gmail.com

The wiper motors are easy to power once you've done it once. I like the wall warts myself. If you look on the wall wart it will tell you how many volts and amps it uses. 3-5 volts is a good voltage for slow movement. You'll want at least 1 amp (1000 milliamp or ma). The more amps the more torque you'll have. A lot of mine are running off of a wall wart from walmart that has 1.3 amps. That seems to work well.

More wiper motor info at
http://www.scary-terry.com/wipmtr/wipmtr.htm
http://www.scary-terry.com/wipmtr/wipmtr.htm (Another quick how-to  )

We've used the deer motors in some stuff, but they don't have much torque.

Jeff
Baird Manor
www.my-mania.com


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

great to know about the walwarts and the amps necessary. I have wondered about using them, but knew the amps would be an issue if they weren't enough.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Just noticed that second link is the same. Must not have copied the second link into my clipboard. Here is the other link for wiper motor info
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/wipermotor.html

I should also mention that while 1 amp is enough to run the motor, I have had some issues with it having enough torque. Still more than a deer motor, but even just bumping it up to 1.3 amps seems to make a huge difference.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow! I just got my wiper motor and power supply from Monster Guts. Not only was it affordable and the perfect motor for powering Halloween props but it got here so quick I think they must have sent it to me on the Space Shuttle.
Thanks BA!
I've been wanting to do this flying crank spider ever since I got into haunting.
http://softlyspokenmagicspells.com/halloween/dcs.html


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Your welcome, Kevin. Gotta get orders out quick to customers, there be monsters to build after-all!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

I ordered a wiper motor from ya too. Looking forward to another prop with it


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Most of my props use a battery charger to run more than one prop. I can also choose 6 or 12 volt. I also have an automotive headlight switch that I use the dome light dimmer to adjust the speed of wiper motor for my skeleton in a casket.Good luck there is more than enough people that will help you with any question you have.


----------

